# Wonder Woman and the Wolfman!



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

It feels like years since I've had the time to actually finish a model kit (between work and the kids) so when I do get some free time, I usually work on 2 or more at a time.
This was the case with these kits that I just finished.

*The James Bama Wolfman *by* Monsters in Motion.*
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/othermonsters/bamawolfman.html
The biggest (only) problem that I had with this one was trying to paint it to look like the box art.
On the box it shows purple lighting along with a purple sky.
Well, I couldn't do the sky but I did the best I could with the general lighting effects.

I also just finished *Wonder Woman *from* Retro Resin.*
http://members.aol.com/thebananasplits/nonmonsters/ww.html
Yes, I did add my own stars on her shorts and I'm sorry.
My hands just would not cooperate with the tiny little original stars on her shorts.
If you've painted this kit and were able to paint those stinking stars...
You're a better modeler than I am, that's for sure.

Enjoy the pictures.
Mike


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Awesome. 


Beautiful work.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Looks good Mike. Especially like that Wolfman.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Trendon--
Jaw-dropping!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Trendon,

EXCELLENT! Great job on both of these kits! What a GREAT looking WOLFMAN too! You make me want to break down and buy those BAMA monster kits from MiM...but they are just so DANG expensive! Gene does a great job at RR with his Aurora kits too. I've got his WW in the pile just waiting for the right time to start assembly on her.

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Mike, as i said before your work is inspiring!!! It's helped me to get moving on my kits!!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Awesome work. The stars look pretty good to me! Both kits are fantastic!
-Cappy


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Trendon , that's some good stuff there . i have a Retro Resin Dr J on the bench right now . loads o fun . 
hb


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

[bowman voice]It's full of stars![/bowman voice]

Great job! I wish these kits were available in stryene, esp. the WW one!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks guys for the kind words.
I'm glad that you all liked the pictures.

Beck, I'd like to see pictures of your Dr J when he's finished.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Great work, Mike! I especially like the Wolfman!! Thanks for sharing!



Wayne


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

That's Bamalicious, Mike!

- GJS


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great work Mike. They both look great.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, Trendon, NOW ya did it....

.. ya made me have to order both that Wolf Man kit AND the "Bama" Phantom kit....


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> OK, Trendon, NOW ya did it....
> 
> .. ya made me have to order both that Wolf Man kit AND the "Bama" Phantom kit....


*LOL!:lol: *
Considering how expensive these kits are, *I'll apologize*.

In all seriousness, the rumor is that the next kit in this line will be the *Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde* kit.
I'm actually surprised that they (Monsters in Motion) didn't do that one sooner based on the fact that most people like the *Aurora* Jekyll box art more that the actual *Aurora* kit.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

TRENDON said:


> *LOL!:lol: *
> Considering how expensive these kits are, *I'll apologize*.
> 
> In all seriousness, the rumor is that the next kit in this line will be the *Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde* kit.
> I'm actually surprised that they (Monsters in Motion) didn't do that one sooner based on the fact that most people like the *Aurora* Jekyll box art more that the actual *Aurora* kit.


 Eh... no apology needed. I'm making up for the years when I saw cool kits like that & couldn't afford them.  A Bama-style Jekyll/Hyde would be cool... I'd also like to see a Bama-style Dracula. That was one of his best Aurora monster paintings, IMO.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I agree that I too would like to see a Bama Dracula made as well. 

DinoMike, I have been teetering also about getting these kits thanks to TRENDON's awesome build-ups. I just have to scrape together the cash for them....this is tough for me as school is starting soon and the kids need a new pair of shoes!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

DinoMike said:


> OK, Trendon, NOW ya did it....
> 
> .. ya made me have to order both that Wolf Man kit AND the "Bama" Phantom kit....


Let's see how long it takes you to get them. I love thier models, but I HATE
thier customer service!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

DinoMike said:


> Eh... no apology needed. I'm making up for the years when I saw cool kits like that & couldn't afford them.  A Bama-style Jekyll/Hyde would be cool... I'd also like to see a Bama-style Dracula. That was one of his best Aurora monster paintings, IMO.


Mike, Terry told me a coulple of weeks ago, Dr Jekyll has been delayed
maybe til years end.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Mike, Terry told me a coulple of weeks ago, Dr Jekyll has been delayed
> maybe til years end.


That's fine with me, I'm *far* from being a rich man so it'll take me some time to save up for it.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I've had really good luck with everything I've ordered from MIM, except for 1 kit... the Janus kit of Jack Pierce applying the Frankenstein makeup to Karloff. Never got it (but wasn't charged for it either). I think perhaps Janus may have discontinued that kit?


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

Very cool .... I think they both look great. A thumb up for each. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Skunk


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Swamp Skunk said:


> Very cool .... I think they both look great. A thumb up for each. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Skunk


Thank you for the kind words, Mr. S.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Wonderful Woman!*

Great job on both models, Mike, particularly WW. Forget the stars - which look fine to me - how'd you paint the straps on her shoes? I always thought they'd be the toughest part of the model to paint.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, those are beautiful paint jobs! You've got a style that really draws in the viewer with rich warm tones. I really like these!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Just FYI, regarding MIM... tracking data shows my order shipped 2 days ago, and just left the Orlando sorting center on its way to St Petersburg last night. (2 hour trip by truck, 2 1/2 tops... ) .. so it should be here by Saturday at the latest.

Of course... since we have a category 2 (possibly going to category 3) HURRICANE coming at us tomorrow as well...  I REALLY hope that storm turns....


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Great job on both models, Mike, particularly WW. Forget the stars - which look fine to me - how'd you paint the straps on her shoes? I always thought they'd be the toughest part of the model to paint.


Thanks Mark, for the nice comments.

Honestly, the straps were a piece of cake, just a matter of having a fairly steady hand but as for the stars, those things are miserable!
I know that others were able to paint those stars because I've seen pictures in the past but I just couldn't do it. :lol:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

DinoMike said:


> Just FYI, regarding MIM... tracking data shows my order shipped 2 days ago, and just left the Orlando sorting center on its way to St Petersburg last night. (2 hour trip by truck, 2 1/2 tops... ) .. so it should be here by Saturday at the latest.
> 
> Of course... since we have a category 2 (possibly going to category 3) HURRICANE coming at us tomorrow as well...  I REALLY hope that storm turns....


I'm glad you've got great service with them, but when I ordered both The Phantom and the A+C WOLFman, I was told they were in stock and would 
ship in a couple of days... a month later (and many calls, I got them). 
I still probably buy from them, but I'm not a happy camper with those guys!
They do have awesome models tho.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

dreamer said:


> Hey, those are beautiful paint jobs! You've got a style that really draws in the viewer with rich warm tones. I really like these!


Thanks, Dreamer.
The Aurora Monster Box Art was actually a big artistic influence in my early life.
I can remember sitting on the floor trying to draw those Monsters like Bama did, while I was in second grade.
No, they didn't end up looking like his but the more time that I spent with it, the better I got at it.
Anyway, that's one of the reasons that I love these James Bama Monster kits so much, and try my best on them.

As for Wonder Woman...
I'm not real big into the Super Hero scene, anymore.
However, I do owe a lot to the owner of the company that produces the kit, he's been a real friend to me.
Thus, when working on a project for a friend, I try my VERY best.

Thank you *(So Much)* for the kind words.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

TRENDON said:


> Thanks Mark, for the nice comments.
> 
> Honestly, the straps were a piece of cake, just a matter of having a fairly steady hand but as for the stars, those things are miserable!
> I know that others were able to paint those stars because I've seen pictures in the past but I just couldn't do it. :lol:


Mike you did an AWESOME job! Give yourself some credit! When I try to do detail work, my hand shakes all over!
:freak:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> Just FYI, regarding MIM... tracking data shows my order shipped 2 days ago, and just left the Orlando sorting center on its way to St Petersburg last night. (2 hour trip by truck, 2 1/2 tops... ) .. so it should be here by Saturday at the latest.
> 
> Of course... since we have a category 2 (possibly going to category 3) HURRICANE coming at us tomorrow as well...  I REALLY hope that storm turns....


Did you order the *Phantom* or the *Wolfman *or *Both*?
Either way, *PLEASE* post pictures when you finish them.

Mike


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Mitchellmania said:


> Mike you did an AWESOME job! Give yourself some credit! When I try to do detail work, my hand shakes all over!
> :freak:


Thanks Mitch.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to put myself down.
I'm actually happy with the end results of Wonder Woman, I just wish that I could have used the original stars and kept the whole thing original.

You know what I mean. 
It would have just been better, that way.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

TRENDON said:


> Did you order the *Phantom* or the *Wolfman *or *Both*?
> Either way, *PLEASE* post pictures when you finish them.
> 
> Mike


 Ordered both. 

When I finish them? Let's see... that'll be about... 3 years from now. :freak: 

(No joke.... no room to work on them where I live now... but as I'll be buying a house in a year & a half or so.... )


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Holy Schneeble!

Just checked the tracking on a whim.... the package was scanned in this morning and is currently sitting on a truck at the local FedEx waiting to be delivered to me. WHAT were those people DOING being at work this morning with a hurricane headed for us? Jeez.... that's either dedication or a form of madness...


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I guess because of the hurricane backlog, FedEx delivered today. That was a surprise.


I didn't realize these kits were so BIG! The Phantom of the Opera is half again as big as the Aurora kit, and the base is HUGE! I love the "Aurora kit font" nameplates. Also, I like the fact that the tree in the Wolf Man kit is hollow-cast resin. Casting is excellent.. only a couple of small air bubbles in the frame around the cell window on the Phantom kit, and some minor seam lines & flash to deal with on both. Also need to cut off a resin pour stub here & there... just make SURE it's a pour stub... some of the parts are keyed for easier assembly.

Trendon... thanks for inspiring me to buy these. Best monster kits I've ever had in my possession. Just wish I had room to work on them. Oh well... they'll still be here when I do.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> Trendon... thanks for inspiring me to buy these. Best monster kits I've ever had in my possession. Just wish I had room to work on them. Oh well... they'll still be here when I do.


Yes, they are big and I too live in a small apartment so I know how you feel.
When you do finally finish them, be sure to post pictures.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Perfection! :thumbsup: Great work on both, Trendon! I'm in awe of your talent!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

TRENDON said:


> Yes, they are big and I too live in a small apartment so I know how you feel.
> When you do finally finish them, be sure to post pictures.


Well, I bought a house but I'm waiting on some of my projects until I can move them, and all the dust and fumes, out to the garage/workshop which I've yet to complete. It's like a modeling project, only 1/1 scale 

BTW: GREAT JOB on the models! VERY impressive paint jobs!


----------



## modelman5 (Sep 17, 1999)

WOW, GREAT stuff Mike !!!

I have to get my hands on that Wonder Women Kit


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

AFILMDUDE said:


> Perfection! :thumbsup: Great work on both, Trendon! I'm in awe of your talent!


Thanks, AFILMDUDE.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> BTW: GREAT JOB on the models! VERY impressive paint jobs!


Thank You, PerfesserCoffee.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

modelman5 said:


> WOW, GREAT stuff Mike !!!
> 
> I have to get my hands on that Wonder Women Kit


Thanks MM5, You'll have fun building that kit.
If you do, please post pictures.


----------

